# Sustainable Beekeepers Guild of Michigan Winter Conference 2023 Topics



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

So James any UTubes post conference Like the British beekeeping ones?

GG


----------



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

Gray Goose said:


> So James any UTubes post conference Like the British beekeeping ones?
> 
> GG


Yes. All registrants get access to the videos all year. I release them one at a time monthly as a feature starting around summer


----------



## Spur9 (Sep 13, 2016)

Someone deserves a pat on the back for putting this together. Impressive listing of speakers. Wished that it was a little closer to TN. I look forward to the videos.


----------



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

Spur9 said:


> Someone deserves a pat on the back for putting this together. Impressive listing of speakers. Wished that it was a little closer to TN. I look forward to the videos.


Thanks @Spur9 ! You can support us and get all our past videos and the new when you register! 

This is a virtual live webinar....so TN is just a Zoom away. 

Use the code MBALOVESBEES and well knock off $15.00


----------



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

We have another coupon running to New Year's - get $20.00 with coupon SPRINGISCOMING


----------

